# My yard is soft!!!



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I've noticed over the last month or so, and even more so now, that my lawn/ground is soft in a lot of places. So bad that even when I mow, it's leaving some indentions in the dirt. I've also noticed these mounds attached in the picture all around those same areas. 
At first, I was thinking, can I hurt my lawn by the fertilizers and lawn treatment I've been doing? But it's very strange. Not only are indentions from the mower, but even some new low spots(mini pot holes) throughout the lawn, and I'm very frustrated.
Any ideas what can be causing this?
I'll also add that this subdivision was developed about 5.5 years ago
Thank you,

Rigo


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

could it be moles? they tunnel and leave little trails, step on them and it leaves a small hole where the tunnel was

especially along concrete like your photo shows


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am thinking burrowing insects of some kind. Or maybe nematodes or earthworms.

I would dig up an area where you see activity and dump the dirt in a wheelbarrow or tub/bucket.

Shake the dirt around and see what shakes out. Literally. The piles look like castings. Night crawlers?

I used to fish with night crawlers when I lived on a lake; raised them in my flower bed soil.

Small mouth bass would gobble them down on sight. They did keep the soil well aerated....


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

How often do you water? Do you have sprinklers? Any rain lately?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I will dig up an area. Whatever I have sprayed the lawn with, more little mounds would pop up.
As far as water, this past few months I didn't water, just let the rain do the work. 
It's annoying as hell and don't know why this would happen.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Found these. How do I get rid of them? I have Bifen XTS & Talstar. The dirt pic shows how soft it is. Just crumbles like it's nothing


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Is this not an earthworm? They will burrow and cause small mounds of dirt at the soil surface. Especially after rain. Other things I know that cause mounds of dirt are ground bees (cicada killers), and mole crickets. Don't think those are your problem though.

Are you having areas of dead grass? Seems really early for it, and not sure what the timeline for grub activity is in Texas, but I have see heavy infestation of white grubs make the soil as you've described.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

McDiddles said:


> Is this not an earthworm? They will burrow and cause small mounds of dirt at the soil surface. Especially after rain. Other things I know that cause mounds of dirt are ground bees (cicada killers), and mole crickets. Don't think those are your problem though.
> 
> Are you having areas of dead grass? Seems really early for it, and not sure what the timeline for grub activity is in Texas, but I have see heavy infestation of white grubs make the soil as you've described.


I guess they are baby earthworms. But I have probably several hundred to 1000 mounds of them at one time. This one picture is in about a 12"X12" area. These worms are effecting about half of my front and side lawns.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, I thought that looked like earthworm trails and castings. I would be quite happy to see this!

Congratulations! It is a sign your soil is actually healthy and the earthworms are helping your lawn.

People should always be pleased to see earthworms in their lawns and gardens, and want them....

The suggested approach is to just rake in the castings, which will improve your soil matrix quality.

It also suggests once you start regulate your irrigation, the worms will go deeper into your soil.

Here is an article that discusses this in terms of the signs of early Spring. It is worth reading....

https://ugaurbanag.com/earthworms-in-lawns/


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Some people pay good money for earthworm castings. You're lucky to have attractive soil to them.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Worms are good for the lawn. Shows signs of some healthy microbes.
Worms come to the surface for some reason when the soil is too wet or not drying out during the day.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Sounds like a drainage problem to me.

You can have a great layer of topsoil over an impermeable layer, and the appropriate level of rain/irrigation will cause tracking (and other) problems in the soil. I suggest digging a hole several (say a foot or 28cm) and seeing what the soil looks like there. Use a post hole digger.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

LoCutt said:


> Sounds like a drainage problem to me.
> 
> You can have a great layer of topsoil over an impermeable layer, and the appropriate level of rain/irrigation will cause tracking (and other) problems in the soil. I suggest digging a hole several (say a foot or 28cm) and seeing what the soil looks like there. Use a post hole digger.


Thanks, I'll try this as well. But I did dig about 2" and the soil was soft. I'll go deeper


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks fellas in regards to the worms being healthy for the lawn. I think I'm the oy one in my subdivision that has this "problem". Haha
But I will take in some of the dirt


----------

